# 50g filter, WHich ONE???



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I need a filter for my 50 show tank that I'm setting up. I really want a canister filter, they seem to work better and don't require maintenance as often. Can anyone suggest the best canister filter for under $200? The cheaper the better(cost, not quality), I just got out of the military and am currently "between jobs"  . 
thanks in advance,

Khris


----------



## grigas9 (May 9, 2006)

Rena Xp3 - I think these are the best bang for your buck with canister filters if you are on a budget!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i would say the marineland C-220 or the C-360! worth it!


----------



## xenergyx (Feb 4, 2008)

I second the XP3... its what I use in my 47g...

try to find a cheap online price and buy it at a Petsmart and have them match the price... I got mine for $140 with tax... thats $50 less than they were charging without tax...


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. anyone else have any input?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i have a couple of these;
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JEBO-Aquarium-F ... dZViewItem
*** had them for over 3yrs and haven't had any problems.i know allot of people here are not going to agree but thats fine.im not hung up on brand names.i know there is better out there,thats the way it is with everything.if you could scrap up some more $$$.... fx5 baby :thumb:


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I went with the C-360. I can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

how is the c360 working out for you?


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

hasn't arrived yet. According to fedex tracking, it will be here on Wednesday. Even then I have to cycle the tank so I won't have a critique for a while. I'm debating whether or not to do a fishless cycle. either way I'm going to use bio-spira. I'm kinda impatient.  
Oh, just some advice if you want to buy one. They sell them at petsmart, hard to find but some do carry them. Find it cheap online, i got mine from Drs.fostersmith.com, and have them pricematch. I wish I'd done that, I'd already have it here and my tank would be cycling. SO you'll get it for a great price and get it instantly. They also carry the XP-3, which you can have price matched with kensfish.com, they're only $114. I'm thinking about getting one to double up with my c-360, i plan on having a pretty big bio-load. :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Bananahands, i already have one. :thumb: 
that is why i recommended one to you. (comments before it)


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*fishwolfe*
i also have a jebo. and it is working great for me.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

glad to hear it khaki


----------

